# Supplement for Cat



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I decided to bring a conversation here so that another thread would not go way off topic.

I was talking about some mobility issues and some pain that my older cat has and was advised that chondroitin and glucosamine tabs/treats have worked for others.

I have found some tabs and was looking at the ingredients list and thought I'd better ask this question.

The tabs are NaturVet Glucosamine DS with Chondroitin Time Release. The ingredients are as follows:

Maltodextrins, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Whey, Dicalcium Phosphate, Bovine Trachea, Bovine Cartilage, Dried Shellfish Digest, Beef Liver, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Flax Seed, Calcium Ascorbate*(source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement (d-Alpha Tocopheryl), Magnesium Stearate, Silica Aerogel, Fish Oil, and Rosemary Extract. *with Ester-C.

In a post talking about ingredients in a medallion of deer meat for dogs, it was mentioned to steer clear of flax seeds as it is a bowel irritant for dogs. 

What about cats? If I give this to my cat, am I going to cause her more problems or would it be ok to give this to her? Is flax seed also an irritant for cats? 

The dosage for cats is 1/2 tablet per day....so would it matter if it's such a small amount or do I not need to worry about this ingredient? (or any other ingredient for that matter)

Thanks.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know bugger all about cats, so sorry I can't offer any advice on glucosamine for them. But, I am interested in what advice you get, just putting it in the memory banks for/if I ever have a problem with my kitten.
Um, I've been wondering this for a while so wanted ask, how are you planning to give your kitten a pill? When I look at my cat and her sharp fangs and think about trying to force a pill down her throat, well, I'm scared shxtless!
Maybe your's will down it if you tuck it away in some meat? I know mine won't, even with all the positive thinking in the world.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> When I look at my cat and her sharp fangs and think about trying to force a pill down her throat, well, I'm scared shxtless!


I've tried on several occasions to give my cats a pill and have NEVER been successful yet. I have left the encounter with bloody fingers and/or bloody arms each time. :frown:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well it doesn't seem like there's a lot of flaxseed, but cellulose and maltodextrin are pretty high up there.
Maltodextrin is some kind of a carb, a "polysaccharide" (cellulose is too). To be honest I have no idea whether or not its necessary to have those in order to make a pill.
Still, in a tiny pill I wouldn't think there would be enough of it matter?



RawFedDogs said:


> I've tried on several occasions to give my cats a pill and have NEVER been successful yet. I have left the encounter with bloody fingers and/or bloody arms each time. :frown:


Perhaps you could try crushing the pill to a powder and sprinkling that inside a piece of meat? If you haven't tried it already that is :biggrin:.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I would also recommend crushing the pill. I think my older cat's food has flaxseed in it, and her stools are great! Pilling cats isn't too terrible but it would get very tedious to do daily and I think the cat would get wise to you very soon and make it a very scary prospect indeed.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

3Musketeers said:


> Well it doesn't seem like there's a lot of flaxseed, but cellulose and maltodextrin are pretty high up there.
> Maltodextrin is some kind of a carb, a "polysaccharide" (cellulose is too). To be honest I have no idea whether or not its necessary to have those in order to make a pill.
> Still, in a tiny pill I wouldn't think there would be enough of it matter?


No it woudln't matter.



> Perhaps you could try crushing the pill to a powder and sprinkling that inside a piece of meat? If you haven't tried it already that is :biggrin:.


I'll have to try that next time I need to give a pill to one of the cats. Luckily each time they got well without it. Strong immune system from eating raw, I suspect.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Cosequin for cats works wonders, you can open the capsules up and mix with canned food or just put on the dry food and they eat it right up. I know dogs/cats can process flax very easily.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Cosequin for cats works wonders, you can open the capsules up and mix with canned food or just put on the dry food and they eat it right up. I know dogs/cats can process flax very easily.


I found that on the Amazon site and have had the tab open the entire day, thinking about it. It has some very high reviews...I think I'll get it and see how it goes.

And yes, if I had to give the cat a tablet, I would definitely crush it up and put it in their meal. I'm not in to bloodshed, ripped and torn skin, gaping wounds, bites, and and inability to fall asleep since I know they would be plotting my demise for when that happened. 

As for the capsules, I suppose it would work with raw food as well, right? (I don't feed them canned or dry anymore.)

Thanks!!


----------

